# Three Winter Pictures



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello, this is a orchestral piece I wrote a while back for a competition. I was personally pretty pleased with how it turned out, although I was pressed on time and didn't win the competition. It's in a different style than I typically write in. It is a relatively simple piece. I'd really like to hear comments, feedback, etc! Let me know what you think: what was good, what could have been better... it's under 4 minutes, so it shouldn't take up too much of your time. I've attached the score and a mp3 file.

View attachment Winter Pictures.pdf

View attachment Winter Pictures.mp3


----------



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

the part at 23 seconds where the strings come in is really great. very smooth and moving way to introduce a voice. i think what would really help your pieces is if your voice introduction wasnt always so robotic: voice/ answer / voice/ answer. more stretto would be nice ( maybe you did some, but it almost all seemed voice/answer/voice/answer). i think thats the big thing for my ear. and that seemed to also be part of the case with your other piece too, looking back. Good themes and variance, just overlap and vary your voice timings more !


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

johnfkingmatrix said:


> the part at 23 seconds where the strings come in is really great. very smooth and moving way to introduce a voice. i think what would really help your pieces is if your voice introduction wasnt always so robotic: voice/ answer / voice/ answer. more stretto would be nice ( maybe you did some, but it almost all seemed voice/answer/voice/answer). i think thats the big thing for my ear. and that seemed to also be part of the case with your other piece too, looking back. Good themes and variance, just overlap and vary your voice timings more !


Haha, now that I listen to this piece again, I see what you're saying. It's almost comically voice/answer/voice/answer. More stretto is a good idea!


----------

